# hi an alle



## horny (1 Juni 2007)

Ich bin neu hier und ich finde das Board supi. :3drolling: :3dclap:


----------



## rise (2 Juni 2007)

Hi Horny! 

Wünsche dir viel Spass hier auf dem Board und ich hoffe von dir kommen auch ein paar Beiträge^^ 

lg


----------



## AMUN (2 Juni 2007)

Hallo horny,

schön das dir unser Board gefällt und du dich hier registriert hast.
Also willkommen in unseren reihen und auf fleißige Beiträge deinerseits 


Gruß
Meister


----------



## Muli (2 Juni 2007)

Auch ich möchte dich hier in unserem kleinen Reich willkommen heissen.
Schön, dass dir das Board so gut gefällt.

Dieses Board lebt von der Beteiligung der USer und es wäre schön, wenn du dich auch ein wenig mit einbringst und noch mehr Leben in diese Community hauchst.


Lieben Gruß, Muli
:bigsupporter:


----------



## Fr33chen (2 Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen!

und natürlich  herzlichst  willkommen ^^
Das dir das Board gefällt, hast du ja schon gesagt!
Freut uns natürlich. Ich hoffe aber gelichzeitig,
dass du auch Bidler für uns zur Verfügung stellst.
Aber schau dich ruhig erst mal um ^^

mfg


----------



## mark lutz (2 Juni 2007)

na dann herzlich willkommen und viel spass


----------

